# Best External TV Tuner Card



## ajayritik (Mar 8, 2011)

I have recently purchased  Dell ST2220M 21.5.
I would like to use it as a TV can comeone suggest a good model of TV Tuner?
I saw UMAX model available in one of the shops. How good is this?
Any other suggestions?

---------- Post added 08-03-2011 at 11:04 AM ---------- Previous post was 07-03-2011 at 07:30 PM ----------

Guys any advice!

---------- Post added at 06:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:04 AM ----------

Hope someone will finally answer.
I'm sure somebody out there would have an external TV tuner card and can give their opinion on the same.


----------



## lm2k (Mar 19, 2011)

I cant say abt umax but stay away frm odessy, my friend has one and it flickers the screen or restarts monitor when the reception quality is low .i hear abt avermedia to be gud ,but havent seen any models till now.


----------

